# Penn 525 mag knobby sideplate



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Trying to bring one back from the dead and want to convert from a sliddy to a knobby ...anyone have a knobby side plate complete, they would be willing to sell...
thks 
Tom


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I got one out of the UK , not to long ago on Ebay , with shipping I think it was under 50.00 US 

I'd give that a try if nothing pans out here


----------

